# Took 1st place in Ribs!!  Q-View coming



## ecto1

I owe this forum so much it is not even funny.  I have learned everything I know about cooking ribs from you guys.  I was always a brisket man but now Ribs are my most consistant category.  Also took 10th in chicken with my brine I posted ealier this week.  This was a big event hoasted by TGCBA with several of the top 10 teams in the state.  It was my first 1st place  and I got 4th overall.  I now am Qualified for the National BBQ Championship in Meridian Texas over 300 teams will be there.  Gonna have to find a few sponsers to make it but I have 6 months to get that inline.  It was this forum that taught me how to make my drum smokers and I get funny looks when I cook on them.  How they like us now.  Will post pics in a bit.


----------



## fpnmf

Congrats!!!

Awesome!!

     Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great Ecto !!!!

We'll be rooting for you !!!!

Bear


----------



## ecto1




----------



## roller

Thats just GREAT man..Congrates to you and your team....


----------



## alblancher

Congrats,  its nice to see a member do well in a competition.


----------



## daveomak

Congrats ECTO !!! There is some mighty fine lookin' grub there.

It looks like you have mastered an UDS ?  It is also important to note that it doesn't take a $15,000 rig to make great, winning Q.

Does that put you in the category of Master ? I do believe it does !!!!!

Your chix brine is in my recipes file now. Thanks. Dave


----------



## raptor700

Congrats on a job well done 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Food looks great!


----------



## beer-b-q

Congratulations on your success...  Will be pulling for you in the Big One...


----------



## jirodriguez

Nice job Ecto! Glad to hear you are doing well in the competitions, can't wait to see how the big one goes!


----------



## michael ark




----------



## biaviian

Congrats!  What is that white stuff you put on the ribs?


----------



## SmokinAl

Way to go Ecto!


----------



## ecto1

Spreadable Parkay


----------



## venture

Great job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big twig

Congrats on 1st place ribs and 4th overall! The Q looks great!


----------



## nwdave

That's fantastic.


----------



## realtorterry

Wow man great job! Everything looks fantastic! Did you put the parkay on for a final sheen??


----------



## tyotrain

Great job.. Them ribs look amazing..


----------



## scarbelly

I have been following your progress for a while. Congrats on the great wins and the amazing progress you have made


----------



## fife




----------



## ecto1

realtorterry said:


> Wow man great job! Everything looks fantastic! Did you put the parkay on for a final sheen??


Well I smoke for 4 hours take them off add parkay and brown sugar and let them sit for 15 minutes fiol and on the pit for 45 minutes take off glaze and back on for about 30 minutes




Scarbelly said:


> I have been following your progress for a while. Congrats on the great wins and the amazing progress you have made




Thanks that means coming from you.


----------



## ecto1




----------



## callahan4life

Great job! I've been following your posts on Facebook and Youtube. Glad you did so well!


----------



## bmudd14474

Thats awesome man. I am so happy to hear that your doing so well. Keep it up.


----------



## deannc

Congratulations!!  Great job on the ribs, chix and 4th overall!!  Gotta love a drum!


----------



## tjohnson

WOW!!!

CONGRATS!!!

Like Scar and the others said, It's been awesome following your progress.

Todd


----------



## ecto1

TJohnson said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Like Scar and the others said, It's been awesome following your progress.
> 
> Todd




Thanks Todd did not get a chance to use the amazing smoker this time like the last I am having a problem getting it to stay lit in the UDS.  No issues in the MES at all just the UDS.  I still always have it with me and have showed it to as many teams as I could.  If you sent me some business cards I would love to hand them out for you.  We only plan to do between 6-10 cook off a year but if we keep winning money we will defiantly be able to fit more in.  The summer here in Texas is slow for comps because it is slow but fall will pick up.  Want to get three more in for practice before we go to Meridian, TX in October.


----------



## alelover

Congrats. That's a great accomplishment. Especially in TX. Impressive. Food looks great. Those half chickens look amazing. Good luck in the big show.


----------



## redneck69

Congrats!!! this is an awesome site, i know i've learned alot from all the seasoned pros here.


----------



## smokey mo

Ecto-

Way to go! You do the forum proud. It has been a lot of fun watching you grow and compete.  Well done.


----------



## jefflisa828

nice work man I am very happy to see someone do so well in a bbq comp gotta say I am jealous lol we don't have those here in Manitoba Canada have thought about trying to set one up not sure where to start. But all that aside congrats man and it looked great


----------



## alaskanbear

CONGRADS!!!!!!!!!!!!  I also agree that I have learned so much valuable information from all the smokers here--its just wonderful!!  Keep up the great work and much success to you in the big one!

Rich


----------



## werdwolf

Congrats and great looking Q!


----------



## boykjo

nice and congrats............


----------



## get smoked

Congratulations ECTO!!!!  Now I've got to dig to find your brine recipe.  Have you posted a recipe for the 1st place ribs?


----------



## ecto1

No but it is no secret give me a few days and I will work out a step by step.  Just remember comp ribs are going to be a little on the sweet side.  I have been planning a step by step pictorial to share with this forum.  Heck if you go to my Facebook and look at the pics it is basically a step by step.  Any question just ask.


----------



## get smoked

Thanks a lot!  Just checked out your FB page.  Is that your son with you during the competition?  Pretty cool.  My folks came down for what should have been my graduation ceremony this past first week of May.  All the tornados we had come through here on the 27th of April kinda messed up the ceremony schedule, so all we did was hang out at the house, play with the new smoker and expand my vegetable garden.  It was heaven.  Now, my Dad's been drooling over my new smoker and nagging Mom to get one.  Hopefully soon we'll get him one.  We've been talking a lot over the phone here lately about what I've been putting on the grill.  Kinda cool to connect on another shared interest.

I like my bbq a little on the sweet side anyway.  Thanks for putting that recipe together.


----------



## ecto1

Get Smoked said:


> Thanks a lot!  Just checked out your FB page.  Is that your son with you during the competition?  Pretty cool.  My folks came down for what should have been my graduation ceremony this past first week of May.  All the tornados we had come through here on the 27th of April kinda messed up the ceremony schedule, so all we did was hang out at the house, play with the new smoker and expand my vegetable garden.  It was heaven.  Now, my Dad's been drooling over my new smoker and nagging Mom to get one.  Hopefully soon we'll get him one.  We've been talking a lot over the phone here lately about what I've been putting on the grill.  Kinda cool to connect on another shared interest.
> 
> I like my bbq a little on the sweet side anyway.  Thanks for putting that recipe together.


that is my little brother.  BBQ is a family affair and it should be.  My kids 4 and 6 love it when I que and will tell everyone they know they love daddy's chicken and ribs.  I am far from an expert but if you have any question just ask and I will be glad to share my knowledge.  Anything for a former soldier.


----------



## Bearcarver

ECTO1 said:


> No but it is no secret give me a few days and I will work out a step by step.  Just remember comp ribs are going to be a little on the sweet side.  I have been planning a step by step pictorial to share with this forum.  Heck if you go to my Facebook and look at the pics it is basically a step by step.  Any question just ask.


Why would that be? That seems strange to me.

Most judges have a sweet tooth?

I like ribs sweet or not sweet, but my Son hates sweet ribs. I put some brown sugar on a rack one time, just before I put it in the smoker. He was very disappointed. Picky--Picky--Picky!

Bear


----------



## ecto1

Bearcarver said:


> Why would that be? That seems strange to me.
> 
> Most judges have a sweet tooth?
> 
> I like ribs sweet or not sweet, but my Son hates sweet ribs. I put some brown sugar on a rack one time, just before I put it in the smoker. He was very disappointed. Picky--Picky--Picky!
> 
> Bear


I don't have an answer for that.  I helped judge a few events and found that the winners all had something in common they were a little on the sweet side.  So I now you can get top 10 with non sweet ribs but that candy glaze on them just makes them stick out.  Look at the picture of my ribs not much sauce at all but they still have a sheen.  You have to work on appearance as well as your flavor profile.  My wife prefers my comp ribs I per fer a little less sugar.


----------



## Bearcarver

ECTO1 said:


> I don't have an answer for that.  I helped judge a few events and found that the winners all had something in common they were a little on the sweet side.  So I now you can get top 10 with non sweet ribs but that candy glaze on them just makes them stick out.  Look at the picture of my ribs not much sauce at all but they still have a sheen.  You have to work on appearance as well as your flavor profile.  My wife prefers my comp ribs I per fer a little less sugar.


Hmmm, interesting----Thank you for your reply.

Bear


----------



## raptor700

I have to agree with ECTO, If it's not sweet your not in the money!


----------



## reardenreturns

Saw your stuff on FB too. Looks amazing and congrats on the win!:yahoo:


----------



## ecto1

Yea I forgot to mention lots more pics on Facebook if anyone is interested.  It shown how I prep my chicken as well butter and rub mix under the skin.  If you like what you see don't forget to give the team a like.


----------



## shellbellc

Way to go!!!  Saw this on FB too.  What is the white-ish smear you put on the ribs, kind of looks a little mustardy.  You had to be grinnin from ear to ear!


----------



## ecto1

Shellbellc said:


> Way to go!!!  Saw this on FB too.  What is the white-ish smear you put on the ribs, kind of looks a little mustardy.  You had to be grinnin from ear to ear!


Squeezable Parkay It goes on right before a brown sugar glaze then back on the pit.


----------



## gorilla

Congratulations! Your stuff looks great. I'll have to give that Parkay a shot next time I'm smoking some ribs.


----------



## raptor700

Hey Ecto..........keep the comp secrets.............. a secret
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 They don't call it the "magic blue bottle" for nothing!


----------



## ecto1

Well they aint got the rub or sauce and I still have a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## raptor700

ECTO1 said:


> Well they aint got the rub or sauce and I still have a few tricks up my sleeve.


  That's right...................gotta have an ace in the hole


----------



## thebarbequeen

Little late on this but, WOW! HOW COOL IS THAT!!! CONGRATS!!  I'd STILL be doing my happy dance if I won something like that! also went over to fb - hoping maybe a whole bunch of "likes" can go on the resume when you look for sponsors. I'd gotten the impression from the comp. stuff I've seen/read about that the judges often seem to lean toward the sweet stuff; guess I'd be the odd man out on those panels.   CHEERS! to you and your team! Keep us posted!


----------



## mdboatbum

KUDOS!! Great job man. There's no stopping you now.


----------



## meateater

That's awesome!!!!! On the UDS is the kicker.


----------



## jared101

great job, food looks great


----------



## cromag

always great to see an UDS win in a comp


----------



## bill in mn

I had to log in to say "Congratulations" nice job and thanks for the tips they always help . Even if you don't use them right away they are still in the arsenal for later. Thanks Bill in MN


----------



## smokin vegas

AWESOME!!!!  You rock!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## jalan43

Congrats!


----------



## ewetho

Great looking Que!!!!   Awesome job!


----------



## smokeater207

Looks delicious!! Ribs look killer!!!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## jj23

what temp are you smoking at?


----------



## ecto1

I cook ribs at 225 I have changed my chicken up quite a but and now cook it closer to 425.  If you look at my post about my wifes cook off you can tell the difference in the chicken same brine new sauce better results.


----------



## zahlgren

Awesome Job, will be checking out the facebook page tonight.  An insperation as I will tackle my first comp Labor Day weekend!


----------



## brdprey

lol isnt that a johny trig method. jk jk ive seen some here suggest it

grats to you

wow, taking first place that must have been an epic moment


----------



## kathrynn

congrats to you!  Will keep watching and looking for more wins!!!!  The pics are amazing!


----------

